

HTML5 Programming with F# - DanielBMarkham
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dsyme/archive/2010/06/04/html5-programming-with-f.aspx

======
brehaut
Based on the content of the article, the code written in the F# examples is a
very close mapping to what you would write in JS yourself, but you get the
advantage of the F# typechecker.

------
DanielBMarkham
Key phrase from article: _Program both client and server in one great
language...The F# code is executed as Javascript on the client side._

Now available as a free download

